# Will the 600EX be able to remotely trigger the 580EX II with a receiver?



## iso79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone know if Canon will be making a receiver dongle whatever so that you can remotely trigger 580EX II and older flashes with the 600 EX?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

Canon hasn't said, nor have I seen rumors to that effect. It would certainly make sense for them to do so...but then, it makes sense for them to sell lots of 600EX-RT flashes, too...so, maybe they'll wait for a while, until sales start to drop off, then release a separate receiver.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

I cant see myself getting any of these new flashes as I'm heavily invested in 580s and the odins do a good job controlling them so I'm not too excited about the new flash


----------

